# IoMgr:  syncwaitmultiple() says WAIT_FAILED



## HELP_ME

this message apears very often. what is it telling me and how can i make it stop.  it doesnt appear when i run one specific program it just pops up all the time during just about anything.


----------



## PC eye

Running Windows CE? The following two MS links give a little detail.
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d...us/wcemain4/html/cerefWaitForSingleObject.asp

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/wcesdk40/html/cerefGetLastError.asp

%WAIT_FAILED - an error occurred. And the error is most likely in the system registry. RegNotifyChangeKeyValue is explained at http://windowssdk.msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms724892.aspx

 A good registry cleaner and using the system file checker would be one way to see if a damaged system file is the source of the error. Tyoing "sfc /scannow" at the Run prompt and pressing enter will start the system file checker. This could also be a memory fault being seen.


----------

